# Blinking LED critter eyes hack



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've been thinking of hacking an LED chaser board to make pairs of blinking creature eyes. It would not really be a random sequence, but correct placement of the LED pairs would create the illusion. The board is cheap, can handle 10 (up to 20 if you get creative) sets of eyes and runs on a 9 volt battery. If anyone is interested in a how-to, let me know and I'll put one together as I build.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I think we are always interested in a how to! hehe..


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yes! good luck with your idea!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Otaku how is this project coming along?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to start this one yet. I have all the parts, but I've been designing a DC motor controller circuit and it's using up my spare time. The critter eyes thing is pretty straightforward - I'll post a how-to after I get it built.


----------

